# Siamese algae eaters and shrimp.



## Candice (May 22, 2005)

Can SAE's and shrimp co-exist peacefully? Will the SAE's eventually eat the shrimp when they (the SAE's) get biggger?

Currently I have 4 amano shrimp and 3 smallish SAE's in my 20 gallon. They've been together for about 2 weeks now.
Should I get rid of the SAE's? The SAE's have done a really nice job getting rid of the hair algae problem. I'd hate to part with them, however I hear they can be quite obnoxious as they get bigger.

If shrimp are ok with the SAE's, would putting a few cherry shrimp into my tank be ok?

Cheers,
Candice.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i've got em together in my 10g planted tank with no probs...that i know of anyhow


----------



## Candice (May 22, 2005)

*Cool thanks!*

I noticed that you are in E van. Do you ever post on the bc board? I'm in Surrey myself.
What type of shrimp do you have? Are you breeding/selling any cherries?

Cheers,
Candice


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I have cherries in with an SAE, which is not full grown yet but about 3.5". So far he hasn't hurt the adults as far as I can tell, but I think he may be eating the newly hatched young as I haven't seen any in there recently. I'm not sure if this is the case or if it's just too hot in there this summer for them to breed.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

Candice said:


> I noticed that you are in E van. Do you ever post on the bc board? I'm in Surrey myself.
> What type of shrimp do you have? Are you breeding/selling any cherries?
> 
> Cheers,
> Candice


yah, i'm on bcaquaria too Candice. shrimp i have...not too sure, i got em from marlboroman on the bc site. no one really seems to know what they are but pat(mykiss) breeds them and has em for sale. mine have bred once but that's it so far. as far as cherries...sorry wish i could help ya with that. anyhow, always good to see another local over here


----------



## Candice (May 22, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up about Pat. I'll pm him over at bcaquaria. I had already posted on the lookin for thread and was given CSmike and Zhima as possibilities as well.

Cheers and thanks for the info on SAE's and shrimp.

-C


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have kept SAE's with a variety of shrimp with no problems for a few years now. As long as you have 2 or more SAE's they will chase each other instead of other species.


----------

